# Voreinstellungen Extras ausblenden



## chamae-leon (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
wie und wo kann ich bei den Voreinstellungen die Extras ausblenden.
Mein Photoshop zeigt beim Start bei jeder Datei automatisch das Raster an. Das stört.
Wo stelle ich das aus?
Danke!


----------



## oscarr (11. Januar 2006)

Was sagt denn die Hilfe F1 oder das Handbuch dazu? 

Sorry, ich könnte das zwar jetzt hier fix beantworten finde aber das es sich um eine simple Handbuchfrage handelt. Diese sind meines Wissens nicht gern gesehen. Glaub da steht was zu in der Nettiquette  

Trotzdem Gruss und willkommen auf dem Board.


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Januar 2006)

Hey oscarr ,

Explizit steht das meiner Meinung nach nicht im Handbuch drin - jedenfalls nicht unter dem Punkt "Extras" ... ich hatte das Problem nämlich auch schonmal.   

Hallo chamae-leon,

Probiere mal folgendes: "Fenster" > "Einblenden" > "Ohne". Dann Photoshop neu starten.

Gruß 

Philip


----------



## AKrebs70 (11. Januar 2006)

Philip Kurz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probiere mal folgendes: "Fenster" > "Einblenden" > "Ohne". Dann Photoshop neu starten.


 
 Simmt nicht ganz. Er meinte glaube ich das Raster. Da gehste unter "Ansich" > "Einblenden" und bei Raster den Haken weg.

 Gruß
 Axel


----------



## chamae-leon (11. Januar 2006)

Hi,

danke Dir! 

Müßte stimmen. Hatte Problem vor langer Zeit schon mal, und hatte es vergessen. 
Viiielen Dank!

Ging nicht einfach in den Voreinstellungen - sorry für die, denen meine Frage nicht nett genug war....


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Januar 2006)

AKrebs70 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Er meinte glaube ich das Raster. Da gehste unter "Ansich" > "Einblenden" und bei Raster den Haken weg.



Wenn es sich um das Raster handelt geht das natürlich wesentlich einfacher. chamae-leons Post entnahm ich, dass er alle Extras ausgeblendet haben möchte.
Ich hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem: Trotz der Deaktivierung wurde bei jedem Start die Extras angezeigt ... da half nur ein Zurücksetzen auf die Standardeinstellungen.

Gruß

Philip


----------



## chamae-leon (11. Januar 2006)

Für alle, die es interessiert:


Ansicht: Einblenden ohne
Und habe noch Ansicht: Einblenden: Extra-Optionen einblenden: Haken an Raster entfernt. 
So gehts!

Danke + ciao M.


----------

